# advice on settle australia



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

my visa subclass 175 skilled migrant.it is pr.now i am from Asia.My job profile is cnc machinist in manufacturing.How can I settle over in Australia.Which place I can choose to settle.Job can get?I dont have any friend to help me over there.Please help me.


----------



## NiPa (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey Raj

Congrats on getting you PR. Well now that you have got your PR and deciding where to move its very important that you research well which city you want to move to. In most cases the decision will be based on which market (the city) has most oportunities for your kind of job.

You should start off with going through the websites, SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site (job website) is a generic website listing jobs or you could try more specific website that specilaizes in your kind of field.

Once you figure out a particular city has more opportunities, you can then move to next step of finding a accomodation in that city.

Please note, its very hard to secure a job or accomodation from overseas. For your initial stay, once you land, you can try getting accomodation in shared accomodation/rentals (www.domain.com.au, www.gumtree.com.au). Once you are settled in you can then start contacting employment agents specializing in your field for job opportunities.

I think this is a good way to start.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

l find lots of new PR has little knowledge about Australia but they 'heard' surprisingly only good things about coming here but ignore the so called 'negative' comment they received because they can get their visa approved while other can't ? Pride ?
For all your good intentions and noble plans for yourself and family, please do lots of research on Australia news websites such as sbs, abcnews and etc to get an idea on what you will be facing in the new environment. Fair to say if you come here alone without family, friends or relative like my self to start up, you have to get ready for a big spending while waiting for your first job because you will need to spend on accommodation(mostly shared unless you are wealthy who Australia like this type), food, and etc. Previous post has given the most viewed site for find
Most jobs can be found at Sydney but other states have 'many' high requirements jobs as well such as Western Australia.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

l find lots of new PR has little knowledge about Australia but they 'heard' surprisingly only good things about coming here but ignore the so called 'negative' comment they received because they can get their visa approved while other can't ? pride or confidence?
For all your good intentions and noble plans for yourself and family, please do lots of research on Australia news websites such as sbs, abcnews and etc to get an idea on what you will be facing in the new environment. Fair to say if you come here alone without family, friends or relative like my self to start up, you have to get ready for a big spending while waiting for your first job because you will need to spend on accommodation(mostly shared unless you are wealthy who Australia like this type), food, and etc. Previous post has given the most viewed site for finding accommodation and jobs.
Most jobs can be found at Sydney but other states have 'many' high requirements jobs as well such as Western Australia. 
Once you come in, couple of things to do first, get your medicare card for pr (very important id in Australia), deciding your private insurance (you may heard the government hospital is good enough, well you are welcome to check it out ), get a driving license ( this is a photo id if you don't drive yet), open a bank account in Australia ( bank in sufficient fund in normal case, people needed to spend heaps before start earning ). 
Maintain self confidence and integrity while continuing making connections in social network (funny way of this world because you may find yourself getting high pay job because you got a friend up there that said you are able to do the job even you just have a laugh about it every time but the rest of the people will believe it as well)..
And good luck..


----------



## alexlhh (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, if you do not have any connections in Australia, I would suggest you do as much as homework as you can before you came, settling in a whole new place is never easy for anyone, there are too many stuff you need to take care, job, house, family...and think of some back up plan if you can not get a good job in the first few months, about the place, I think melbourne (or regional victoria) could be a good place for new migrants, do some research about the life in Australia...and take it easy.


----------

